# Fishing my first bass tourny



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Co-worker at work needed a partner to fish a weekly bass tourny on Lake Loramie tomorrow and I was happy to fill in. Always wanted to fish one and now I get the chance. About 20 boats are usually in it. Don't really care to win, just the chance is enough.

Bill


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

good luck, you'll have a blast!


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

i started fishing wednesday nighters at portage lakes this year with a co-worker. we don't make every wed. night but have been to about 5-6 of them so far. its a blast... you'd be surprised at the weigh-in... 19 pounds took it a couple weeks ago. we've yet to hit the weigh-in line.... we've had 4 nice ones but if you don't have 5, they say dont bother.... unless you think you've got big bass potential.... oh well we'll get 'em eventually


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

I fish a lot of bass tournaments. You'll have fun no matter what you catch. Of course winning isn't too bad either. Good luck in the tourney!!!!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep that mind set and you will go far Bill gfish .  Alot of guys go out to win and it really puts a damper on their fishing after a few hours of not doing any good . Once you get frustrated , you may as well pack it up and go home . Just go out and have fun , if you dont get anything , at least you had fun . If you do catch some , it will be a bonus .  Have a good time , and I hope you do put a few in the boat .


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Phil nailed it. I used to get real pissy if I didn't get into them right off the bat...and it does effect the rest of your day once you get into the mindset. I learned to relax and have fun, and i've done much better as a result.

Just a warning...tournaments are addictive


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

are a blast dude. You meet a ton of great people with the same interests obviously as you have. The majority are quick to help out with tips and advice. It is worth entering them just for the experience and lessons from more experienced anglers. The fish have a tendency to P you off, but remember it only takes one good hole to fill the bag!!  Good luck and hang a hawg!!   BD....


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, it went like this. I only boated 3 fish, no keepers, one would have been but the fish was shaped like a boomerang and came up a half in short. I blame my lack of fish on the fact that I had an abscesed tooth that to ease the pain the dentist gave me Tylenol 3's. I debated whether or not to take one cuz at that time my tooth didn't hurt but didn't want to be out there and not be able to fish due to extreme pain.So, I was a little off my game so to speek. Lame excuse yeah, but ya gotta have one!

Frank landed four keepers and we weighed in one short of a limit at 5.3 bs. That gave us 4th. place and just out of the money. Storm was dangerously aproaching so we quit and hour early and it was storming/lightning at the weigh in.

8 lbs. was first place. This lake has alot of small bass and was told that usually 5 bass puts ya on the money. I went into this as fun and a learning experience. As long as I can remember I've wanted to fish a bass tourney and they are adicting as hell. I've been trying figure out which bass boat I can get with my bass pro credit card.  I did boat a yellow belly and Frank boated a 2.5 lb. channel at which time he looked at me and said "dam catfisherman, this is your fault"  

This tourney was put on by shelby county bass masters and there were around 20 teams I believe, bunch of good guys from the ones I met. There is and open tourny sunday which I almost got to fish in with Frank but his dads partner couldn't be in so they teamed up.  

Any how I broke off two fish on hook set early. Put brand new 10 lb. bass pro. excel on the night before. Knot held but line would be freyed about 3 inches up from the break point. Even checking after snags and misses the line would be good then break. Not sure if saugeye would do this or turtle but after the second time I stripped about 15 feet of line of and didn't have a prob. after that. Maybe just a bad section of line? Bass fishing from a boat is a whole lot dif. than fishing from shore. Had to learn how to flip, cast reel all over again if ya know what I mean. Hang ups are alot easier to retrive though. Man I had a blast, I could still be there. 

Sorry for rambling but I had to talk to someone about it. Don't know alot of bass fisherman to relay my story too. Tried to tell the wife about it but she gave me the I'll listen like I understand look. This tourny wasn't a great big one but was everything I thought it would be. Thanks everyone for your advice and response to this thread and for listening.

Bill


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

glad to see you have a good time, you'll be addicted for life now


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

sounds like i'm lookin for a new fishin pardner/trainee now that billy gee-whiz has crossed over to the dark side because i surely ain't thowin for basses.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

No need to look for a new partner dip, you know the saying, the fish are always greener on the other side...  Just getting the best of both underwaters worlds. As for you not throwin for basses, who got ya throwin for saugeyes? Besides who else could ya out catfish besides my sorry but?

Bill


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

NOW I GOT $500 IN SAUGEREYE LURES I AIN'T NEVER GONNA USE!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, so ya don't feel bad I will use them for ya>

Bill


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Procraft is right, you will become addicted that is what happened to me now that is All I do. 

Good luck to you


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

What is wrong with me??? I can't get this bass tourny fishing out of my head. Gotta check the bass pro cards limit as to see if I can squeeze a fully rigged boat on there.  I told the guy I fished with that I am gonna have to knock out the knees of his partner so he can't fish for a while.  Man this sucks, I didn't figure it would be like this. Oh well, I still got bank fishing  I still have alot of fun in DIPs boat catfishing, except he keeps yelling at me to get my noggin out of the way though. I am the navigator, he doesn't need to see does he, all he has to do is follow my hand signals.  

Bill


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished another thursday nighter and I didnt get skunked caught one 6 in. bass and a blue gill of the same size. Frank was looking for a couple of submerged stumps so he reached in his rod locker and grabbed a rod and reel with a crank bait on it to thump the stumps to find where they were and nailed a 3 lb. 3oz. large mouth. That is the only keeper we put in the boat. We were out of third place by 4 oz. BUT, the big fish pot had not been won in a while due to the min. of 3 pounds needed to claim. So, I got the honor of netting a 600 dollar fish. The best part, other than my half is, that the rod, reel and crank bait was left by his usuall partner. Still, the money is great but fishing a bass tourny is just plain great.

Bill


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Dipster, you can use them lures, just wont do much catching with them!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

billy_gfishy goin after bass, dipster fishin for 'eyes........ This place is going to heck in a hand basket  Next flathunter will be icefishin  .DA KING !!! will always be a catter/carper  ..........THE CATKING !!!


----------

